# Javier Reyes now with Carvin



## Kleshas (Mar 20, 2014)

Not sure if this is the proper place to post this but I just saw this on their facebook. Holy snowballs that's freakin awesome! I hope they come out with a signature model!


----------



## Zalbu (Mar 20, 2014)

Jesus Christ, that HDR hurts my eyes. Really cool though, but was he actually endorsed by Ibanez before or did he just use their guitars?


----------



## JmCastor (Mar 20, 2014)

OMG I BUILT A CARVIN exactly like that one. like its ....ing scary, i should have a NGD to report around Wednesday next week

Now i'll have to say i got the Javier Reyes signature...like you guys have no idea how similar they are going to be. I am tempted to post my order form


----------



## trayenshreds (Mar 20, 2014)

dayuuuuuuuuum game changer!


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Mar 20, 2014)

Nice


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Mar 20, 2014)

Holy .... is that guitar up high enough lol. Looks good though.


----------



## JmCastor (Mar 20, 2014)

*mod edit: start your own thread and stop trying to thread jack please*


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't understand the point of getting a Carvin "signature" model when you can just spec your own


----------



## The Rastatute (Mar 20, 2014)

I had a feeling he wasn't playing an ibanez in some of the pictures I saw from their SXSW shows, but i wasn't quite sure if it was just a new custom for him or a new brand. Now I know


----------



## Mike (Mar 20, 2014)

If you can lick the strap buttons, you might need to lower your guitar.

Pretty sweet news though. Glad to see Carvin getting some recognition from one of today's popular "prog/jazz/metal/whatever you want to call it" guitarists.


----------



## Convictional (Mar 20, 2014)

I wonder if he plans on using their stock pickups in the long run or if he's going to switch out for 808s or Ionizers.


----------



## Mike (Mar 20, 2014)

Convictional said:


> I wonder if he plans on using their stock pickups in the long run or if he's going to switch out for 808s or Ionizers.



That's a good point. Maybe, just maybe it could be the push Carvin needs to finally make a passive 8 string pickup and offer passive routes as a regular option for the DC800's.


----------



## Philligan (Mar 20, 2014)

Mike said:


> That's a good point. Maybe, just maybe it could be the push Carvin needs to finally make a passive 8 string pickup and offer passive routes as a regular option for the DC800's.



That would be really cool. 

So I'm guessing this means he actually left Ibanez? They don't seem like the kind of company to allow multiple partial endorsements. Good for him if he's digging them, though. The body and neck look dark, maybe mahogany. Hopefully he makes a video with it soon, I'd love to hear how it sounds. Mahogany's my favourite wood, and if I could afford a DC800 at the moment I'd probably take the chance on an all-mahogany one.


----------



## Mike (Mar 20, 2014)

Philligan said:


> That would be really cool.
> 
> So I'm guessing this means he actually left Ibanez? They don't seem like the kind of company to allow multiple partial endorsements. Good for him if he's digging them, though. The body and neck look dark, maybe mahogany. Hopefully he makes a video with it soon, I'd love to hear how it sounds. Mahogany's my favourite wood, and if I could afford a DC800 at the moment I'd probably take the chance on an all-mahogany one.



Here's my guess on the woods, though most of its kind of obvious. Mahogany body, Flamed maple top/fingerboard/head stock, 5 piece maple/walnut neck.


----------



## The Rastatute (Mar 20, 2014)

Carvin or Jeff Kiesel posted the specs in the comments on their facebook post and its a swamp ash body


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Mar 20, 2014)

Hmm. You guys must wear your guitars pretty low because that's not much higher than I wear mine...

...nah that's probably just me.

Anyways, just wanted to point out how badass Javier looks in that image. (Besides the cheesy border)


----------



## RevelGTR (Mar 20, 2014)

Interesting! The guitar looks good. That said, the stock pickups in the DC800 I had were some of the worst I've ever heard in my life. They are SO hot that it's beyond annoying. I had the gain on the clean channel of the Dual Rec. I had at the time at like 8:00 and I was still getting breakup. And they're noisy! I can't imagine them working very well for AAL stuff, it'll be interesting to see if they develop a new pickup.
Edit: Javier does look awesome in that photo lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 20, 2014)

Ibanez am cry.

I wonder if they'll make some DC800s with pickguards, since a few of his Ibbys had them?


----------



## that short guy (Mar 20, 2014)

Good to hear. I know I love mine (as you can tell from my signature) I'm also kinda curious if that'll be the push Carvin needs to make passives standard so next time I won't have to do the option 50 upcharge i did to get passives.


----------



## kchay (Mar 20, 2014)

I wear mine about that high, so Idk what you people do haha.
But hey, this could be interesting.


----------



## jephjacques (Mar 20, 2014)

Wow, this is a pretty big endorsement coup for Carvin. I too am curious about what pickups he's gonna use in his guitars- I haven't heard anything more positive than "they're not horrible" when it comes to the stock Carvin actives.


----------



## Cyn__Theia (Mar 20, 2014)

Mike said:


> If you can lick the strap buttons, you might need to lower your guitar.





AugmentedFourth said:


> Hmm. You guys must wear your guitars pretty low because that's not much higher than I wear mine...
> 
> ...nah that's probably just me.



I like my guitar to be as high as I am. 

Javier does look like a badass in that photo. Possibly the meanest I've seen him look, on video or in person.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Mar 20, 2014)

AWESOME! But what about the neck profile, same as stock? How is the neck profile/thickness on DC800? My DC700 profile/thickness is actually very similar to my Hellraiser C7. I am now interested in trying the new Schecter SLS necks on their 7, 8-string models.


----------



## bschmidt (Mar 20, 2014)

I would be unbelievably happy if they made a standard passive pickup, and they didnt force ugly pickup rings with them


----------



## narad (Mar 20, 2014)

So Francesco, Mark Holcomb, and now Reyes? Sounds like Carvin is trying to dominate the mid-range internet guitarist.


----------



## ddk (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm going to have to order a carvin soon. The woods and finishes are just insane. Love the look of the translucent over flame top, and natural wood sides and back. Only problem is I've seen so many killer Carvins it will be almost impossible to spec out a single guitar


----------



## straightshreddd (Mar 20, 2014)

This is awesome. Good to see Carvin is racking up a nice list of great, younger endorsers.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 20, 2014)

Saw him play that blue DC800 at SBSW this weekend  

5 piece maple neck, swamp ash wings, flame maple top and fretboard from what I could tell. The pic Carvin posted is drowning in HDR, so the sides of the body look darker like mahogany


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 20, 2014)

If they do a sig I would love for them to stray outside of the regular options. If it's just a sig with the regular options I could spec there's not much point. But if I could get passives, a different wood, etc, I'll order one today! Shoot, I'd get that Kiesel Elite if it weren't for the burls and spalts kicking the price up over $3000. I just want something different from what I have now.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Mar 20, 2014)

Awesome news! I'm excited for what's to come


----------



## jimwratt (Mar 20, 2014)

jephjacques said:


> Wow, this is a pretty big endorsement coup for Carvin. I too am curious about what pickups he's gonna use in his guitars- I haven't heard anything more positive than "they're not horrible" when it comes to the stock Carvin actives.



SOT: I always wondered why ibanez, schecter, esp, and carvin don't actually try to offer decent stock pickups. Fender and Gibson do and it's also not like they didn't give rise to the aftermarket makers. Fender and Gibson (current) stock pickups tend to be "good" while the aftermarket ones tend to range from "pretty good" to outstanding. The metal oriented in-house stock pickups tend to only suck. "Good" is nowhere to be found. It seems like if they're going to invest money in having the equipment and resources to make pickups, they might improve their designs. They're not that expensive materials-wise. Seems like they're leaving money on the table.


----------



## groverj3 (Mar 20, 2014)

jimwratt said:


> SOT: I always wondered why ibanez, schecter, esp, and carvin don't actually try to offer decent stock pickups. Fender and Gibson do and it's also not like they didn't give rise to the aftermarket makers. Fender and Gibson (current) stock pickups tend to be "good" while the aftermarket ones tend to range from "pretty good" to outstanding. The metal oriented in-house stock pickups tend to only suck. "Good" is nowhere to be found. It seems like if they're going to invest money in having the equipment and resources to make pickups, they might improve their designs. They're not that expensive materials-wise. Seems like they're leaving money on the table.



I've heard good things about some of Carvin's passives though.

Just not around here


----------



## Altar (Mar 20, 2014)

Grr. I liked the Ibbys.


----------



## Avogadr0 (Mar 20, 2014)

jephjacques said:


> Wow, this is a pretty big endorsement coup for Carvin. I too am curious about what pickups he's gonna use in his guitars- I haven't heard anything more positive than "they're not horrible" when it comes to the stock Carvin actives.



Honestly their pickups sound amazing, especially on the clean channel. The problem is that with gain, they are EXTREMELY sensitive and it makes it hard to play cleanly


----------



## Webmaestro (Mar 21, 2014)

Mike said:


> If you can lick the strap buttons, you might need to lower your guitar.
> 
> Pretty sweet news though. Glad to see Carvin getting some recognition from one of today's popular "prog/jazz/metal/whatever you want to call it" guitarists.



I *wish* I could get my guitar that high. If I could lick my strap buttons, I'd never leave my room.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 21, 2014)

Very cool and good for him. Interested to see what they do. And my strap is not much lower then his..


----------



## Convictional (Mar 21, 2014)

Avogadr0 said:


> Honestly their pickups sound amazing, especially on the clean channel. The problem is that with gain, they are EXTREMELY sensitive and it makes it hard to play cleanly



This is the problem I have now. I constantly have the volume knob on my passives for the DC700 on 8:00 and it's still so damn loud I have a hard time cutting the gain buzz without turning down the amp volume. My blade switch positions 2 and 4 also have this issue because the outer and inner coil gains are too freaking high that the buzz kills any sort of tone benefits 

Carvin just needs to not use the soapbox routes for the 800 so people can shove aftermarket passives on it, or at least provide people with aftermarket hardware options at msrp.


----------



## Galius (Mar 21, 2014)

I have used and still use the stock pickups in a couple of my DC800s, and while they are very high output I haven't had an issue with sensitivity. I have my gain on my 6505+ at 2.5-3 and a clean boost in front of it and it sounds clean and meaty. While I'm not saying they are GREAT pickups they can be very usuable if you take your time to dial everything in just right.


----------



## patata (Mar 21, 2014)

I thought he was with Ibanez as well.
I don't care about AAL though..It also looks that the jacket button is ready to launch.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 21, 2014)

patata said:


> I thought he was with Ibanez as well.



Key word: _WAS. _


----------



## Tesla (Mar 21, 2014)

I've never been that keen on Carvins personally, and I liked his Orange-y LACS a lot.


----------



## Churchie777 (Mar 21, 2014)

It says alot to have an artist with full run of the Ibby LACS to jump to Carvin....fingers cross his LACS's come up for sale


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 21, 2014)

Churchie777 said:


> It says alot to have an artist with full run of the Ibby LACS to jump to Carvin....fingers cross his LACS's come up for sale



Probably money. Having full access to the LACS is neat and all, but if a good company gives you full customs and pays you to play them, it's a no-brainer.


----------



## jimwratt (Mar 21, 2014)

These guys probably love gear even more than we do. It must be hard for them to be exclusive to one brand like that. Every time Javier shows up with a new Carvin, Tosin is gonna be jelly. Then he'll get a Strandberg or another custom ibanez and Javier is gonna be like fml. Such great problems to have.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Mar 21, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> If they do a sig I would love for them to stray outside of the regular options. If it's just a sig with the regular options I could spec there's not much point. But if I could get passives, a different wood, etc, I'll order one today! Shoot, I'd get that Kiesel Elite if it weren't for the burls and spalts kicking the price up over $3000. I just want something different from what I have now.



^ 






i guess it won't happen


----------



## Mike (Mar 21, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> If they do a sig I would love for them to stray outside of the regular options. If it's just a sig with the regular options I could spec there's not much point. But if I could get passives, a different wood, etc, I'll order one today! Shoot, I'd get that Kiesel Elite if it weren't for the burls and spalts kicking the price up over $3000. I just want something different from what I have now.



If a sig model was the only way for me to get passives in a DC800 instead of as just a regular option, I would be one pissed off panda. I'd much rather he not get some model with features that are only exclusive to it. Just think about putting together your own perfect DC800 and thinking, wow I sure wish I could have the wenge neck (or some other feature), but sadly I'd have to pay the extra $300 that the signature costs since it's only exclusive to that model (edit: I mean price in regards to the model base price i.e. DC727 is $829 and the DC700 is $899).

no me gusta.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Mar 21, 2014)

narad said:


> So Francesco, Mark Holcomb, and now Reyes? Sounds like Carvin is trying to dominate the mid-range internet guitarist.



Wait.....Mark is on their artist roster now too???


----------



## Bigfan (Mar 21, 2014)

I definitely preferred his Ibanezes. I wonder how long he'll be using those stock actives though...


----------



## Webmaestro (Mar 21, 2014)

Churchie777 said:


> It says alot to have an artist with full run of the Ibby LACS to jump to Carvin....fingers cross his LACS's come up for sale



Haha... I was just thinking the same thing

*goes back to watching ebay*


----------



## narad (Mar 21, 2014)

MetalBuddah said:


> Wait.....Mark is on their artist roster now too???



Ah, I guess that's not official. I'd just been seeing a lot of good Carvin press from Mark lately. I mean, with Misha, by the time he got the third iteration of Jackson custom shops it was _pretty_ clear he'd be endorsed, so I usually just start assuming these things early on!

Though I'd love it if there was a run of those silverbust JPXs...


----------



## ev_o (Mar 21, 2014)

I saw that Mark was using a baritone Mayones seven. It was on their Instagram or something. He might be just trying out as many guitars he can to figure out what he's looking for.

Ot: It's cool to see Javier go with carvin. Ibanez guy myself, but I've been gasing for a carvin lately.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Mar 22, 2014)

$1,369 it ain't, this is what I got


```
DC800
Right Handed 	    1	                                        $999.00

BBE - Natural Top Wood Body Binding w/ Straight Edges (N/A with Rounded Body Sides)	$80.00
 	ASH - Maple Neck/Swamp Ash Body	$40.00
 	-CG - Clear Gloss Finish (Standard)	$0.00
 	FDQ - Deep Aqua Burst Flame (Includes DTS Finish)	$280.00
 	5MM - 5-Piece All-Maple Neck	$100.00
 	TN - Tung Oil Finish Back Of Neck (Natural Wood)	$60.00
 	-8SH - 8-String Pointed Headstock 4+4 (Standard)	$0.00
 	FPH - Flamed Maple Headstock Matches Body Finish	$40.00
 	 -	$0.00
 	FMF - Flamed Maple Fingerboard (Tung-Oiled)	$60.00
 	NIN - No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only	$0.00
 	STJF - Stainless Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W	$40.00
 	-R20 - 20in Fretboard Radius (Standard)	$0.00
 	-A80B - A80B Bridge Pickup (Standard, Black Only)	$0.00
 	-A80N - A80N Neck Pickup (Standard, Black Only)	$0.00
 	-400 - Black Pickups (Standard)	$0.00
 	BC - Black Hardware	$30.00
 	-1068 - Carvin 1068 Light Gauge .010 - .068 (Standard)	$0.00
 	WL - White Logo	$0.00
 	ETR - Engraved Truss Rod Cover Black	$12.00
 	Truss Rod Engraving:
                            Line 1:  DC800
 	SC10 - Black Ultimate Soft Guitar Case	$59.00
 	Custom Shop Total: 	$1,800.00
 	Options Discount: 	$-100.00
 	Optional Custom Shop Down Payment: 	$360.00
 
  Sub-Total	[B]$1,700.00[/B]
```

How come there is a $400 difference, can anyone explain?


----------



## Valnob (Mar 22, 2014)

maybe an artist discount.


----------



## HexaneLake (Mar 22, 2014)

Well, this makes me feel good about my recent purchase.


----------



## JmCastor (Mar 22, 2014)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> $1,369 it ain't, this is what I got
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



i would use the builder to guestimate, but i would have a salesperson (if you are serious) build you a quote. that way you can iron out all the details through email. I would totally recommend steve, we were exchanging emails and he was building me quotes for TWO MONTHS before i even placed my order. He helped me decide on a lot of things that i wanted that weren't in the builder (rear clear)

edit: and honestly i had built a guitar rather similar (don't shoot me mods  ) but it had came out to around 1750$ BUT it had everything i wanted and i felt like the price was totally justified. you'll get to see that on tuesday hopefully.


----------



## 8StringX (Mar 22, 2014)

This is definitely pushing me even more to order a Carvin. Carvin endorsements seem to mean so much more than other brands since the artist is using the EXACT guitar that anyone can order. With Ibanez, while he was using a stock RGA8, it was modified by LACS.


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 22, 2014)

8StringX said:


> This is definitely pushing me even more to order a Carvin. Carvin endorsements seem to mean so much more than other brands since the artist is using the EXACT guitar that anyone can order. With Ibanez, while he was using a stock RGA8, it was modified by LACS.



Thats only Ibanez who wont let you order a custom guitar. ESP, Jackson, Schecter, Mayones, Carvin etc all allow you access to the custom shop. Ibanez is the only company that doesnt allow the average guy access to the custom shop. When you say "Carvin endorsements seem to mean so much more than other brands" I think your just referring to Ibanez.



Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> How come there is a $400 difference, can anyone explain?



Just a guess here, but for starters, how do you know his is the deep triple stain, tung oil finish, jumbo stainless frets?


----------



## 8StringX (Mar 22, 2014)

leonardo7 said:


> Thats only Ibanez who wont let you order a custom guitar. ESP, Jackson, Schecter, Mayones, Carvin etc all allow you access to the custom shop. Ibanez is the only company that doesnt allow the average guy access to the custom shop. When you say "Carvin endorsements seem to mean so much more than other brands" I think your just referring to Ibanez.



Well, not exactly. A custom Carvin is quite a bit less expensive than a custom from those other brands. While, with those other brands, your ordering a full custom, Carvins prices are closer to that of production guitars by Ibanez, ESP, Jackson, etc. than a one-off custom, i.e. more accessible to the guitar-purchasing public.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Mar 22, 2014)

Kleshas said:


> Not sure if this is the proper place to post this but I just saw this on their facebook. Holy snowballs that's freakin awesome! I hope they come out with a signature model!


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 22, 2014)

Ibanez and Schecter are the best, and I need to pick one ASAP.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Mar 22, 2014)

leonardo7 said:


> ...
> 
> Just a guess here, but for starters, how do you know his is the deep triple stain, tung oil finish, jumbo stainless frets?



It looks to me that Reyes' guitar has the Aquaburst finish which is only available as a deep triple stain on the online builder. Tung oil + SS frets add only to $100. But you do have a point, and I think more importantly that having a HUMAN quoting you a price seems to be the way to go when ordering a Carvin, lesson learned


----------



## Avogadr0 (Mar 22, 2014)

Kemper_temper said:


> Ibanez and Schecter are the best, and I need to pick one ASAP.



Having played various Ibanez, and owning a Schecter C1 classic, my Carvin is better than anything I've tried from either company.


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 22, 2014)

Avogadr0 said:


> Having played various Ibanez, and owning a Schecter C1 classic, my Carvin is better than anything I've tried from either company.



nah, the 2228 is certainly the best ive played, although the schecter is a very close second, no offense, but you cannot beat ibanez prestige


----------



## Mike (Mar 22, 2014)

Kemper_temper said:


> nah, the 2228 is certainly the best ive played, although the schecter is a very close second, no offense, but IMO you cannot beat ibanez prestige



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 22, 2014)

i dont see a difference except for a IMO? what is the point? excsue me but im new here, did i break a forum rule? i mean everyone says it,im looking for an ERG atm, and what ive read is also what i felt when playing? didnt know i broke any rules, i hope it isnt serious


----------



## Mike (Mar 22, 2014)

lol no you're fine. No problem or rules broken. IMO = In my opinion. Your posts have a lot of opinion in them, but you're writing them in a way that looks like you're stating facts.

One guitar brand being better than another is completely subjective.


----------



## MikeyLawless (Mar 22, 2014)

Kemper_temper said:


> i dont see a difference except for a IMO? what is the point? excsue me but im new here, did i break a forum rule? i mean everyone says it,im looking for an ERG atm, and what ive read is also what i felt when playing? didnt know i broke any rules, i hope it isnt serious



Its very serious man, ill pray for you.


----------



## Avogadr0 (Mar 22, 2014)

Kemper_temper said:


> nah, the 2228 is certainly the best ive played, although the schecter is a very close second, no offense, but you cannot beat ibanez prestige



I'm not going to say your opinion is wrong, but what was the last Carvin you played?

I mean the reason I bought a carvin in the first place was because of numerous people saying they preferred them over their $2000 ibanez Rg, 2228s or however much they cost. And That's saying something


----------



## kchay (Mar 22, 2014)

I'd personally be keen on a Carvin if I wasn't getting stung with import charges here. I think the models, through the dealers, end up quite a bit higher than any relative Ibanez Prestige model is.


----------



## Avogadr0 (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah, I feel you man. I paid an extra 200 in import charges, extra hundred in shipping fees, but there's no tax because I'm purchasing from a foreign country, so it worked out to be 1700 which is cheaper than any comparable 8 string guitar I could have purchased at a guitar store. And it looks f'n sexy in my opinion and all my guitar friends hate me haha


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 23, 2014)

oh ok mike, no im not stating facts of course, one mans gold is another mans plastic, i just read so much sooooo so much on this site, and the biggest fan favorite seems to be the rg2228, and i think the carvin comes up to the closest second, but ive been convinced many posts are the 2228, particulary the edge iii bridge never goes outta tune and the neck, it just is incomprable. please keep in mind, imnot an owner yet, and i want an 8 string really badly, i did play a carvin, and they are excellent, but out of all the 8 strings ive tried the 2228's neck did really impress me like everyone has said. im sure the carvin quality is top notch. didnt mean anyhting by it


----------



## kchay (Mar 23, 2014)

Avogadr0 said:


> Yeah, I feel you man. I paid an extra 200 in import charges, extra hundred in shipping fees, but there's no tax because I'm purchasing from a foreign country, so it worked out to be 1700 which is cheaper than any comparable 8 string guitar I could have purchased at a guitar store. And it looks f'n sexy in my opinion and all my guitar friends hate me haha



I think I can avoid half the ordering fees through the dealer if I just send to a US address then redirect it my way haha. They seem to like marking up the prices here. I suppose it depends on the options you spec out though.


----------



## Rook (Mar 23, 2014)

I always find these endorsements interesting. You see a guy playing a brand for years and suddenly announce a deal with a different company basically nobody's ever seen them use and they are afforded the same credibility - occasionally more - than people who just always use the same stuff and don't have a deal.

Not to detract from the guy or insinuate anything about anyone here, it's just very interesting. And whoever said it is right, Carvin seem to be really digging a heel into the midrange of 'internet guitarist' we seem to be in something of a golden age for. They have Misha's Holdsworth as their pic on Facebook, to that end.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 23, 2014)

Very cool. I like the guitar he's playing in that ad too. Nice to see him get endorsed by them. I've always liked Carvin guitars and I liked Tony MacAlpine's Carvins back when he was endorsed by them too.


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 23, 2014)

Rook said:


> I always find these endorsements interesting. You see a guy playing a brand for years and suddenly announce a deal with a different company basically nobody's ever seen them use and they are afforded the same credibility - occasionally more - than people who just always use the same stuff and don't have a deal.
> 
> Not to detract from the guy or insinuate anything about anyone here, it's just very interesting. And whoever said it is right, Carvin seem to be really digging a heel into the midrange of 'internet guitarist' we seem to be in something of a golden age for. They have Misha's Holdsworth as their pic on Facebook, to that end.


+1^

I think youre right rook. Its interesting, i mean the rg2228 for years, and now all of a sudden BOOM, this. meanwhile tosin made that hideous gibson knock off. like get outta here man, stick to one thing for once. you know? they go on and on in interviews how its "the best" and suddenly they arent. i find it quite unsettling IMO TBH. 

and im sorry if anyone took an offense from what i said at first. i just feel exactly what rook said, so please understand, im new here, i wasnt aware of the rules like IMO and stuff....

anyway, were just here to chat and exchange ideas and info right? no hard feelings  

thank you


----------



## MikeyLawless (Mar 24, 2014)

Kemper_temper said:


> oh ok mike, no im not stating facts of course, one mans gold is another mans plastic, i just read so much sooooo so much on this site, and the biggest fan favorite seems to be the rg2228, and i think the carvin comes up to the closest second, but ive been convinced many posts are the 2228, particulary the edge iii bridge never goes outta tune and the neck, it just is incomprable. please keep in mind, imnot an owner yet, and i want an 8 string really badly, i did play a carvin, and they are excellent, but out of all the 8 strings ive tried the 2228's neck did really impress me like everyone has said. im sure the carvin quality is top notch. didnt mean anyhting by it



Praising a guitar you dont own yet? Thats pretty fan boyish behavior dude. The best thing you can do while searching for a new guitat is to have an open mind. Youll always find something that surprises you. I wish i would have known that years ago haha.


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 24, 2014)

MikeyLawless said:


> Praising a guitar you dont own yet? Thats pretty fan boyish behavior dude. The best thing you can do while searching for a new guitat is to have an open mind. Youll always find something that surprises you. I wish i would have known that years ago haha.



boyish behavior? excuse you, i found something that surprised me now with that presumptuous reply. why not praise the best 8 string there is since ive tried them and also agree with the majority of the reviews and people here?

why did you single me out ? i happen to agree with rook, and what is wrong with that? and What I said was actually mature. not the behavior of a boy. i apologized for the lack of IMO so all that you should have said was that its good to keep an open mind, since I have shown that I am with my other choices?

as a new member, i think i adjusted what i said, so why call me a boy for a mistake when i tried to fix it? theres no need to insult me and say im acting like a boy? very odd reply....very strange indeed, and not very welcoming.


----------



## mr_ormus777 (Mar 24, 2014)

AWESOME NEWZ!!! CONGRATS JAVIER AND CARVIN, ANOTHER LORD JOINS THE FAMILY 

 The funniest thing on forums is that everyone has an opinion, even guys that have never played "brand X" 8 string guitar, or for that matter any 8 string guitar seem to look at what everyone else writes and then go on a full campaign for or against, like they know all about it... IMHO  

No offence mate, just taking the piss, welcome to the forum!


----------



## MikeyLawless (Mar 24, 2014)

Kemper_temper said:


> boyish behavior? excuse you, i found something that surprised me now with that presumptuous reply. why not praise the best 8 string there is since ive tried them and also agree with the majority of the reviews and people here?
> 
> why did you single me out ? i happen to agree with rook, and what is wrong with that? and What I said was actually mature. not the behavior of a boy. i apologized for the lack of IMO so all that you should have said was that its good to keep an open mind, since I have shown that I am with my other choices?
> 
> as a new member, i think i adjusted what i said, so why call me a boy for a mistake when i tried to fix it? theres no need to insult me and say im acting like a boy? very odd reply....very strange indeed, and not very welcoming.



 im mainly busting your balls man. Google "guitar fanboying" and youll know what i mean, and why i would advise you to not be like that. 

All that aside, welcome to the forums, it seems you have a lot to learn around here, which is great. Youll love it!


----------



## Avogadr0 (Mar 24, 2014)

Kemper_temper said:


> boyish behavior? excuse you, i found something that surprised me now with that presumptuous reply. why not praise the best 8 string there is since ive tried them and also agree with the majority of the reviews and people here?
> 
> why did you single me out ? i happen to agree with rook, and what is wrong with that? and What I said was actually mature. not the behavior of a boy. i apologized for the lack of IMO so all that you should have said was that its good to keep an open mind, since I have shown that I am with my other choices?
> 
> as a new member, i think i adjusted what i said, so why call me a boy for a mistake when i tried to fix it? theres no need to insult me and say im acting like a boy? very odd reply....very strange indeed, and not very welcoming.



Bro, I'm a trained professional so it's okay, I know what I'm doing. I'm going to prescribe you some chill pills, and you're advised to take two before logging on to the Internet. It's all going to be fine.


----------



## stevexc (Mar 24, 2014)

Rook said:


> I always find these endorsements interesting. You see a guy playing a brand for years and suddenly announce a deal with a different company basically nobody's ever seen them use and they are afforded the same credibility - occasionally more - than people who just always use the same stuff and don't have a deal.
> 
> Not to detract from the guy or insinuate anything about anyone here, it's just very interesting. And whoever said it is right, Carvin seem to be really digging a heel into the midrange of 'internet guitarist' we seem to be in something of a golden age for. They have Misha's Holdsworth as their pic on Facebook, to that end.



I do agree with you, but at the same time what we SEE them playing isn't necessarily what they DO play when they get home at the end of the day, just what they're obligated to play.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Mar 24, 2014)

straightshreddd said:


> This is awesome. Good to see Carvin is racking up a nice list of great, younger endorsers.



Im pretty sure Javier is in his 30s


----------



## mnemonic (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't think anyone is under the impression he isn't getting paid for his endorsement, and why shouldn't he, he's appearing in advertisements. 

As long as he actually likes and uses the gear he endorses, I don't see a problem. Maybe he hadn't played a carvin before so he didn't know how nice they are. And having played my fair share of carvins, they are indeed nice as hell.


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 24, 2014)

MikeyLawless said:


> im mainly busting your balls man. Google "guitar fanboying" and youll know what i mean, and why i would advise you to not be like that.
> 
> All that aside, welcome to the forums, it seems you have a lot to learn around here, which is great. Youll love it!



oh ok  lol i didnt know that, its cool man

i didnt know what a fanboy is. i see the whole sentence now, that is a phrase correct? fanboyish is the adjective? i thought you meant boyish behavior? no problem then

AND MOST IMPORTANTLY , no hard feelings Mikey Lawless ....*THANK YOU FOR THE WELCOME *


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 24, 2014)

anyway, thanks again for explaining and welcomes 

it seems its very silly here, and you guys know each other, so i dont get the inside jokes, but i hope to learn and catch on 

take care and hello to everyone 

PS I have a short [(kemper_)temper] so im sorry for not understanding all of the protocols, the short names and terminology and inside jokes, perhaps i should just watch and listen and lurk some more before replying lol 

c ya


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 24, 2014)

forget, I fixed it, sorry for the post, I think I fixed it up right, this time...THANKS MIKE


----------



## that short guy (Mar 27, 2014)

Kemper_temper said:


> forget, I fixed it, sorry for the post, I think I fixed it up right, this time...THANKS MIKE


 
Just keep in mind that 98% of the things everyone says on here is mostly sarcastic and opinion based. we're all here to have a good time and spread the word about gear we like.

back to topic I think that carvin has the better 8 for the money (solely opinion). for if you pay as much for a dc800 as you would a 2228 the DC800 is going to have WAY more options than the 2228. that and my hands prefer a rounder neck as opposed to a flat one so naturally the Carvin feels better to me.


----------

